# Good Lens Rental Co.



## cfphoto (May 21, 2010)

Was wondering if anybody had any horror stories or good experiences with any of the online lens rental companies out there.

I'm looking for one that I can stick with for a while and am having a tough time wading through the numerous ones that aree out there.

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2010)

Being a NAPP member, I use the 2 that cater to pros and that we get a discount from;

www.LensRentals.com

www.LensProToGo.com

NAPP = National Association of Photoshop Professionals
www.photoshopuser.com


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2010)

Is there a "pro shop" in your area, where you can drive to and pick up and return lenses for rental??? That might be helpful to you, saving you both time and money on both ends of each rental! I don't know the Richmond,VA area at all, but I'd think there might be a shop or two that has gear for rental. Some stores allow a Friday rental to be extended over the entire weekend, yet charged as only a single day, and it has also become customary to apply a rental fee toward the purchase price of the same lens if you rent and then buy the same model within 30 to 45 days of the rental.


----------



## W-7 (May 21, 2010)

I've rented from Pro Photo Rental several times.  They were excellent.  Customer service is top-notch.

http://prophotorental.com/


----------



## cfphoto (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Derrel: I've looked and haven't seen that the pro shops in my area advertise the service, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to call and check.


----------



## jdag (May 22, 2010)

I've used www.rentglass.com and have been very happy with them


----------



## cfphoto (May 22, 2010)

Looks like LensRentals.com takes reservations... big plus.


----------

